# Hugh Binning on mortification and eternal life



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2020)

Indeed you must suffer the mortification of your flesh, you must endure the pain of the death of your lusts, the cutting off your right hand, and plucking out your right eye, which would make you offend and stumble in the way; but let the remembrance of the life to come sweeten it all. ...

For more, see Hugh Binning on mortification and eternal life.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 8, 2020)

Just a heads up. The image you are using for your Hugh Binning posts is William Bridge.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 8, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Just a heads up. The image you are using for your Hugh Binning posts is William Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 6527



I had wondered about that issue before, as the images of Binning and Bridge seemed to look all too similar to each other. The one you have posted here looks like a younger version of Bridge compared with the portrait on Wikipedia. I wonder why Binning and Bridge have been confused?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 8, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I had wondered about that issue before, as the images of Binning and Bridge seemed to look all too similar to each other. The one you have posted here looks like a younger version of Bridge compared with the portrait on Wikipedia. I wonder why Binning and Bridge have been confused?


It is a common happening. I am not sure as to the reason. My thoughts are it is like that children's game, telephone. One blog wrongly posts Bridge's portrait as Binning. Another blog searches for portraits of Binning. They see the Bridge portrait labeled as Binning. The same thing often happens with the use of William Ames' portrait as William Gurnall.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 8, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> It is a common happening. I am not sure as to the reason. My thoughts are it is like that children's game, telephone. One blog wrongly posts Bridge's portrait as Binning. Another blog searches for portraits of Binning. They see the Bridge portrait labeled as Binning. The same thing often happens with the use of William Ames' portrait as William Gurnall.



Yes, though I recall looking at this issue before and thinking that the purported portrait of Binning could not have been Bridge owing to differences in facial features between it and both the portrait of Bridge that you posted and the one on Wikipedia. Conversely, the supposed portrait of Binning looks too old for a man who died so young. Then again, he may have had a hard paper-round.


----------

